# just one eye...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear friends,

i believe that this question has been posted before...but since i do not have the answer i need to ask it again....

I got 6 super reds (i bit shy in the first days....but not anymore...i am very very happy with them they were a big surprise)...one of my girls lost one eye...and since that day she spends lots of time in just one corner of the tank...she is not attacked...she does not eat much...but the behaviour e normal...my fear is that one of these days she gets...eaten

any advice? should i remove her to another tank?

Thank You and apologies for the bad English

Regards

Jorge Remigio


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, having an eyeball ripped off must be pretty stressful, wheter piranha's feel pain or not.
In many cases, a one-eyed fish will survive however, as they are often more agressive and quick to react than fish that still have all their senses.
For a while your fish may be vulnerable to attacks or harrassment, so keep a close eye on it (or divide it or seperate it temporarily), but once the wound has healed and the fish has gotten used to her new 'kind' of vision, it should be all right.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Well, having an eyeball ripped off must be pretty stressful, wheter piranha's feel pain or not.
> In many cases, a one-eyed fish will survive however, as they are often more agressive and quick to react than fish that still have all their senses.
> For a while your fish may be vulnerable to attacks or harrassment, so keep a close eye on it (or divide it or seperate it temporarily), but once the wound has healed and the fish has gotten used to her new 'kind' of vision, it should be all right.
> [snapback]1029912[/snapback]​


I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Well, having an eyeball ripped off must be pretty stressful, wheter piranha's feel pain or not.
> In many cases, a one-eyed fish will survive however, as they are often more agressive and quick to react than fish that still have all their senses.
> For a while your fish may be vulnerable to attacks or harrassment, so keep a close eye on it (or divide it or seperate it temporarily), but once the wound has healed and the fish has gotten used to her new 'kind' of vision, it should be all right.
> [snapback]1029912[/snapback]​


exactly how my one eyed red was

they even ate a healthy ..two eyed... rbp and didnt even touch the one eyed one

My one eyed fish rules the tank even though hes the smallest


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

ur one eyed p will be fine as long as you keep the others p's well fed and let him adjust to his new vision


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a one eyed red in my pygo tank... he lives with 3 other reds, 6 caribe and 2 piraya... and he does just fine.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i wish i had a one eyed p, that would be cool


----------



## mytiburon (Apr 26, 2005)

I had a one eyed piranha, i called him pirate. lol


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

mytiburon said:


> I had a one eyed piranha, i called him *pirate*. lol
> [snapback]1030397[/snapback]​


hahaha


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I had a one eyed rbp in a shoal of 5 which i got altogether when they were about 2". One got attacked wen it was about 3" and lost an eye. I separated it till it recovered and it got on fine with the others til about 7 months later and i woke up in the morning and its head was left, the rest of him gone

Duno if this is coz he only had one eye or wether it was just a concidence. He used to be more aggressive than the other 4 after he lost he eye aswell, think he had to be coz he couldn't see them as much as they could see him


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to injury forum


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I have a one eyed red in my pygo tank... he lives with 3 other reds, 6 caribe and 2 piraya... and he does just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it's eerie how I curse myself like that!
Everything's been great til I posted that, yesterday he's got a perfect semi-circle bitten out of his back!
(The irony is amazing!)


----------

